# 540i6 Sunset Photos



## SoCaLE39 (Nov 19, 2004)

Took some pics the other day right before sundown and thought id share. Still working on getting my settings just right but here is a few of my favorites:


----------



## texbid (Aug 29, 2005)

great pics

what camera did you use digital or classic
what settings on the camera


----------



## SoCaLE39 (Nov 19, 2004)

Using a Canon 20D, 160 shutter, f-stop 10 from what i remember!


----------



## pgk (May 5, 2005)

Real nice pics. Like the angel eyes !!!


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Great pics.... :thumbup: 

Share more in the future.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Great photos. Thanks for sharing.

I'll move them to Photography section


----------



## SaveItK (Aug 18, 2005)

you need to set it for backlight...


----------



## SoCaLE39 (Nov 19, 2004)

i actually wanted it to be dark in the first pic so that you jst see the outline of the car. Mind you im no professional, just starting to learn. Any tips?


----------



## brybarrett (Feb 2, 2002)

I would bracket the shot and merge them in photoshop. You will be able to retain the sky as well as having the proper exposure for the bimmer. A tripod, with mirror lockup and timer enabled would also be essential for what I believe you are trying to do.


----------



## //: Freddy B_ (Nov 11, 2005)

wow bro i really like those....angel eyes...they might be sexier than a nice pair of boobs! :thumbup:


----------



## dbwill (Jun 25, 2005)

Nice Pics


----------



## ase2dais (Aug 26, 2005)

cool! pixs
you should quit your day job


----------

